# New member



## Lainey2 (Dec 29, 2019)

Hey so I’m new. I had to post this to make other posts to any other threads


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to TAM. Hope to see you on the other forums.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello! Be looking for your posts.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome! We are waiting to help. What’s going on?


----------

